# Salmon Belly



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Is Salmon Belly a good source of Omega-3s? It had quite a bit of boney parts, but the rest of it seemed pretty good quality. It was much cheaper than most of the fish I can get at $1.09 a pound. 

One other question - I'm about an hour away at school right now so I have a simple menu taped to the freezer for my parents. Do you think this is enough variety?

Sunday: Pork Liver/Kidney
Monday: Chicken Wing
Tuesday: Beef Heart
Wednesday: Either lamb chunks or pork stew meat or fish
Thursday: Chicken Wing
Friday: Lamb/Pork/Beef Heart/Fish (Whatever we have the most of)
Saturday: Chicken Wing

I was only doing chicken wings twice a week (boneless on Saturday), but I felt like that wasn't enough bone. Any tips or tweaks would be great, thanks for reading! :smile:


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's the basic rule on Omega-3s and salmon. If it's wild caught salmon, and there is plenty of fatty skin-on meat on whatever part you are feeding, it will be a good source of O3s. If it's farmed fish, forget it. If it's mostly bone, forget it. 

If, however, it IS wild caught, fresh (not previously frozen), and it came from anywhere in a Pacific Northwest fishery in the U.S., you need to do a search on Salmon poisoning Disease before you feed it raw to your dog.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What Jay said :wink:

To answer your variety question...yes, that looks like a good rotation!


----------



## AkCrimson (Aug 26, 2011)

It also REALLY depends on the kind of Salmon. For example, King/Chinook is the richest in oils. Red/Sockeye are the next best bet, since I doubt you'd be able to find King very easily. Pink/Humpy salmon has very little oil, even wild ones. Chum/Dog probably has virtually, that's why they're the trash Salmon =P Silver/Coho is okay, though I don't think often commercially available. 

I wish I were still in AK, we used to go dipnetting every fall and you get literally 80 salmon in one boat. Think of all the bellies!!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

To expand on AkCrimson's post, beware of the new "rage" in salmon marketing, Keta salmon. This is chum salmon, and also marketed under the name "Silverbrite" salmon. It is the least desirable of the salmons, but plentiful in the wild, so the industry is pushing it to stores and restaurants as a cheap way to offer wild Alaska salmon. Chum salmon is mostly desirable for its roe, which is popular in Japan, but not the meat, which is low in fat/oil, fairly dry and tasteless (IMHO). I think Coho is a slight step above Keta/Chum/Silverbrite, but not by much. The most common salmon in stores is Atlantic salmon, which is all farmed. There are no wild Atlantic salmon fisheries left. Anyway, if your dog isn't too particular about fish (mine are) and you can get wild salmon, any kind is still better on the O3 department than any tilapia, bass, swai or any other farmed fish. Personally I prefer to feed my dogs small cold-water fish like sardines, mackerel, and herring (canned, they won't eat raw fish come hell or high water).


----------

